# Buffalo wings



## slash (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea so i'm gonna have a big beach BBQ in a few weeks time, starters, dips,salads,pork kebabs marinated in red wine,shrimp on the barbie all sorts we have fussy friends with different tastes.One in particular loves chicken wings so we thought we would do something special for him.
Of course we can find recipes from the internet but i would like to see kkf members take... on some killer buffalo wings recipes come on guy's show me what you got.:thebbq:


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 5, 2014)

Soy caramel wings =best wings I've ever made


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 5, 2014)

Are you going to brine them first?


----------



## slash (Nov 5, 2014)

Coqa vin.... mmm sounds good.
Stereo pete...never done that, normally just buttermilk and garlic powder for the marinade.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 5, 2014)

Different spinon typical wings, but are awesome and the "caramel" feature makes them really really crispy


----------



## slash (Nov 5, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> Different spinon typical wings, but are awesome and the "caramel" feature makes them really really crispy


Yea that's kind of what i'm looking for unique ways of jazzing them up i would also like to a Few different
Styles of wings so keep em coming.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 5, 2014)

Um mango habanero


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet and spicy


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 5, 2014)

make a large platter of wings and have three different sauces for guests to play with...large platter in lettuce. 

batter simply use 1 spoon bakers yeast.... flour, and light beer, deep fry em no baking....noooooooooobake! yeast adds flavor, light but well hopped beer is good


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 5, 2014)

i like thai sweet chili sauce and sriracha made into a glaze


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 5, 2014)

Smoked with white BBQ sauce


----------



## muddywaterstones (Nov 6, 2014)

As someone who lives in Europe, I gotta ask, what part of the buffalo do they remove the wings from:clown:?

No, seriously, honey and mustard.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 6, 2014)

Brown sugar, cinnamon and your favorite hot sauce...


----------

